# Grizzly 6" low-speed grinder (Shop Fox)



## Dusty56

Those are the cheapest tool rests that I've ever seen ! Where did you find the replacement ones ? The price is certainly right ….nice review : )


----------



## wch

I just got one of these a couple days ago. I replaced the narrow wheel with a Norton 3x wheel, which is supposed to cut faster and run cooler than the stock wheels. Despite the relatively low speed (1725 rpm) and the upgraded wheel, I think I may have blued one of my chisels. I guess I got a little overconfident.  But I agree that this grinder is a good deal - it's the least expensive slow grinder I could find.

I built a tool rest like this one:
http://aquadoodiloop.com/how-to-make-a-bench-grinder-tool-rest/


----------



## glassyeyes

I got the hard felt wheel, and honing compound, from Lee Valley. $29.80 for the felt wheel. Not cheap. I got the tool rest from Grizzly; it seems adequate, but I'll probably swap my Veritas from the old grinder to the new. I got the Grizzly rest because it WASN'T slotted for the wheel, and the right wheel is pretty wide. And it had a tiny little miter gauge; I haven't tried it out yet.


----------



## jbertelson

You know, grinders don't change much in appearance over the years. I have an inexpensive 1/4 hp grinder purchased over 30 years ago from a catalog. It looks just like that one. Yours is probably better, but who knows. I suspect it will be the only grinder I will ever buy. It doesn't get a lot of use, but it is indispensable for some things.

Thanks for the review….....

Alaska Jim


----------



## a1Jim

thanks for the review


----------



## Dusty56

*wch* , thanks for the link…pretty nice idea : )

*glassyeyes* thanks for the additional info : )


----------



## Abbott

That looks like a good one.


----------



## Dusty56

I went with the JET "white" ....it does brighten the shop and I think the tools just look more expensive in that color : )


----------



## glassyeyes

UPDATE: FELT WHEEL-

I put the felt wheel on today. I have been busy polishing the stains off of my one good plane, and honing the edges of several plane blades. VERY NICE! I just shaved a patch off my arm to test the skew plane blade. I feel like a kid with a brand-new Erector set. (I guess that reference dates me a bit.)

GRINDER: The felt wheel instructions noted that many grinders can rotate the guards, to make sure you don't run the blade edge-first on the felt. The guard has three screws-and six holes, neatly aligned to permit 180 degree rotation of the guard. I keep finding things to like on this little grinder-

My wife came out to the shop as I way testing the edge-she thought I'd lost my mind. Again.


----------



## unisaw

Apparently Shop Fox no longer makes this slow speed grinder. You can buy the Grizzly 8" for $495. WTH?


----------

